# Best/safest way to climb a palm



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a palm tree that has gotten too tall for normal pruning and I need to be able to get up about 15 feet to reach the dead fronds. Any recommendations on the best gear for some like this? I was considering a tree climbing device like what hunters use, but wasn't sure if that was the safest way to go. Thanks.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jun 18, 2014)

Only 15 feet? I'd use a ladder.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe I'm underestimating. It could be more like 25 feet..It's a struggle getting to the top fronds with 20 ft ladder I have.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jun 19, 2014)

You could spend a whole lot more in climbing gear than what a 28' or 32' ladder would cost. I climb when I have to, but I use my 32' ladder when it will reach the work area.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 19, 2014)

good point..guess I could always get a taller ladder..


----------



## Hoowasat (Jun 19, 2014)

Remember to secure (tie off) the ladder to the tree before you start doing any work up there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 19, 2014)

Hoowasat said:


> Remember to secure (tie off) the ladder to the tree before you start doing any work up there.



And a guy for help. Hold the ladder for you or make a call for you.
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 19, 2014)

Silky hayauchi pole saw


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 19, 2014)

If you are going to be working off a ladder 25' in the air you need some sort of safety line. A saddle with a lanyard that is choked around the trunk would be the preferred way.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 20, 2014)

definitely a good idea to tie off.. I had not considered that...I'll take a picture of the tree this weekend so you can see what I'm talking about. the way the base of the old fronds stay on the tree after their cut makes it difficult to firmly secure the ladder.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 20, 2014)

Then use a ladder and pole saw. A silky is overkill if you are not going to be using it all the time. Get a corona from a hardware store. If you feel unstable trust your tie in. DO NOT DROP your pole saw if you start to fall. A pole saw blade will do serious damage with 6 inches of momentum. I would hate to imagine what 15 feet of momentum would do. Make sure to raise and lower it with the saw away from you (hold the handle and swing the tip around).


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 20, 2014)

part of the problem I think is the pole saw I'm using..the blade is way too flimsy and is bending when I try to maneuver it among the fronds..I can't get enough up and down motion to effective saw..Might be worthwhile investing in a better pole saw..I'll check out the coronas. thanks.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 20, 2014)

You're over thinking it. Pay a tree man his minimum for coming out to trim 1Palm,or cat h one doing some in the neighborhood .15 ~20 ft is still enough to get hurt if not done correctly.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 22, 2014)

If it's your palm, after getting up there however you do it, I'd put a sling of somekind(maybe cable or chain) with a ring on it, throw it through the middle of the fronds and run a strong thin line throu it and attach it somewhere within reach from the ground, that way next time you could use the thin line to pull a larger climbing line through and you can safely pull your self up, assuming you know how to tie a proper climbing knot. That sucker is just going to get taller and taller.


----------



## mike walsh (Nov 17, 2014)

climb up with your ladder and set fire to the dead fronds climb back down and have a beer...or shoot a arrow with a lit deisel soaked rag on the end into the dead fronds then have a beer....get some mates around


----------



## tidy (Nov 17, 2014)

scarf it over


----------



## MJ tree service (Dec 2, 2014)

Just climb it like those guys that harvest coconuts. Bare feet and a 50" belt. Ohh don't forget the ax


----------

